# My carping experience this year



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

First off let me say I love fishing for carp because in my opinion they fight harder than any other fish. With that being said, this year I went to the mohican river wading with a vanilla doughball that rrbrski told me how to make back on GFO. I put on a 1 oz sinker and tossed that baby out there. It got stuck on something on the bottom and i just let it sit there for awhile and put my pole down on the ground. Then I took my other fishing pole and started throwing a spinner bait around. As time went by I got sortve bored so i decided to edge my way to the end of a log protruding out over the water. ONe cast with my spinnerbait, i felt something weird on my leg. I looked down and saw it was my other line and that the whole thing was taught and moving. I quickly grabbed the line just as my pole flew in the water. I followed my line to the rod and reeled in a nice 6 lb carp after about a 10 min fight. The only problem was I was sitting on my other rod and i couldnt get the carp to swim over to the log which i was still sitting on the end of. By the time I got to the carp and lifted it out of the water the hook came untied and the carp was released....LUCKY ME. It was a blast!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You must have been a bit busy.  At least you had the fun of fighting the carp plus keeping track of your other rod. Funny, but we had a great conversation today at The Rodmakers Shop about how close we have come to the loss of a rod when it is unattended and how we still occasionally make the same mistake.  Almost lost a Croix Avid with a Shimano to an eye this Spring. Grabbed it out of mid air as it was clearing the side of the boat. Walleyeguy said "Nice Catch".


----------



## big snapper (Aug 27, 2004)

rusty fish is a carp basher and a pay laker. myself i love carp fishing, i was hopeing you would tell me some of your guys tricks.


----------



## big snapper (Aug 27, 2004)

this is why you by cheap poles incase you need to step away for a minute, and you happen loose your not out that much.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Lureboy....they are great fun. You will find that river fish always tend to fight harder than lake fish. They grew up fighting the currents, and their bodies are more "adapted" to the stronger currents. I have fished Mohican many times, and have caught quite a few carp down there. You can actually stalk them in the river if you are real quiet and stay low on the ground. They are a blast to sight fish for with floating dog food or something. Heck, even flyrodding is a blast for them down there.

Big.......jump over to the Carp Forums here on OGF. If you have any questions, feel free to post them there. There are tons of people there willing to help you. And there is quite a bit of information already posted on that forum.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Dude i do not know who this is but im getting sick of this


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Guys please dont pay attention to big snapper, I just found out that he is a friend of mine that got on here after i was talking about OGF, he is going around saying messed up stuff about me on the threads just to be stupid.

Sorry


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh the irony rustyfish. Remember when you did this to me? Suck it up, besides I'm enjoying it


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I did not do this to you, well i did not sign on drunk just to give you a hard time.


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

Alright anyways, i'll tell you the secret, you have to be sitting on a log and not paying attention and thats how you catch them! Tpet, we should go to the mohican sometime and do some carpfishing, maybe i could learn a few things.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Lureboy,

Your on! Just shoot me a PM and we'll set something up. I haven't carp fished over there in a little while. I know of a few good holes


----------

